# i need help on mk2 wide steelies



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

i want ot get widen steelies from diamond racing and i want to get 15'' rims but i dont know wat off set or backspace to get can anyone help me out it would Really be nice


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

alot of mk2 owners go with 5" backspacing with a et0 offset.


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

i have no clue wat et0 is


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

offset is measured from the mounting face of the wheel to the center of the wheel barrel.
et0 is when the mounting face is measure dead in the center of the wheel barrel.


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

so if i wanted to get 15x8 i would have to have a backset of 4>?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

they will poke out too much if you get a backspacing of 4"


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

by poking Out you mean from the body? Well wat would u thin k its the best i want one that its close to the fender


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

yes poke as in outside of the body.
5" backspacing is just fine


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

nice so howq do u know so much about widen steelies


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

reading around, personal experience, offset experience, etc...
its simple really, once you learn it its like second nature


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

yea im 18 and i just got my mk2 2 months ago and i wanted to get widen steelies but im not good with rims adn **** lol so this is goingo t be a big help lol im ordering from diamon raCing ever heard of them


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

yea diamond racing has been around for a long while.
good luck on ordering those bad boys


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

lol can i Asked you one more question you know how they have diff types of rims like stock car adn other **** do u know witch one would be good ???


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

get the "stock car" or "nascar" ones whatever its called.
they look like this
stolen pic


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

o yea with 55555" back spacing do i have to worry about hitting the brake calipers ? or the hub


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

if you run 5" backspacing you will have to run a 5mm spacer in the front to clear your caliper since the face design "concaves"


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

then i would have ot get 4 sets of spacers since my Mk2 has disk breakes all around


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

you mean 2 "pairs" lol that would be 1 "set"


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

yea lol haha i cant wait not to buy these haha


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

not to buy them?


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

hha i mean now


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

would i be bad to get 8mm spacers or would that make it pop out alot


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iBeast* »_would i be bad to get 8mm spacers or would that make it pop out alot 

well it all depends on what tires you wana run also...
that will help with pokage and rubbage too


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

poking like when u turn and stuff ? so like i cant do sharp turns


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

poking as in poking outside of the body.
if you like stretching tires, you can stretch a nice 195/45/15 tire on those 15x8 steelies


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

yea thats the size of tires i wass going ot get is streching the tier help it from not rubing


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

yes it will. also your ride height will determine how much you're gona rub. unless you either roll or cut your fenders and mount the flares over them


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

hmm my car is kinda low


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

well a 195/45/15 is the perfect tire size for a 15x8


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

yea thats not super low low.
you will be fine with those wheel and tire specs


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

ok nice omg im like do happy now ahhaha so wat kind of car do u have
heres some pics of mine


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

im in love haha urs is so nice and clean i want ot get big bummpers but i dont have the money haha


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

stay with small bumpers.
get a 16v lip for it, nice wheels, its already lowered. and you'll be set


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

lol cuz i dont have fogs haha and i wants some haha


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

you could do this


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

lol and i dotn like smalls idk to much skin showing haha


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (iBeast)*

stay with smalls dude. your car looks clean


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: i need help on mk2 wide steelies (eurobred)*

i still need the bottom side skirt to comple the car haha


----------

